# ممكن تسامح او مش ممكن(موضوع عن الخيانه)



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

سلام للكل
يارب تكونو بخير
انا كان عندي موضوع كده بخصوص  الخيانه وكنت عايزه اراءكو فيه
اولا الخيانه كلنا بنجزم ان لا مبرر لها وان مفيش اي سبب يدفع الشخص انو يخون
والخيانه انواع بيما فيها اللي يبفكر ومش بيعمل وفيها اللي بيعمل
زائد تعدد اساليب الخيانه
لكن برضو الانسان مش ملاك ومش معصوم من الخطا زائد 
الاسباب اللي بتدفعو لانو يعمل كده
ممكن الخيانه تيجي من اقرب حد ليك اللي هو الحبيب
ساعتها بتبقى صعبه اوي ومحدش بيتحمل ده 
ممكن هنا الخيانه يكون لينا فيها طرف وممكن هنا الشخص غلط ومكنش يقصد انو يخونك
بما ان صعب اننا نخسر حد غالي علينا اوي وربنا ادانا قلب نسامح بيه ونحكم بعقلنا 
هنا عايزه اسال
هل انت ممكن تساامح وتسمع الشخص اللي خانك وتديه فرصه تانيه؟؟
ام
ان الامر عندك منتهي و من غير ما تسمع الطرف التاني ولا تديه فرصه انو يتكلم  و ...؟؟

وفي كمان حاجه
ان انت اللي ممكن تكتشف الخيانه دي ولوحدك ودي صعبه اووووي
هنا يمكن الكل مش هيسامح ولا هيسمع الطرف التاني 
وفي اللي بيخون وييجي يعترف لما يحس بذنب ناحية الشخص اللي خانو
ومعنى هنا انو يعني غلط وحس بغلطو وجه اعترف وطلب انك تسامحو
هل هنا بيفرق عن الشخص التاني وهتقدر تسمعو وتديه فرصه
 تانيه ولا الامر منتهي ومش فارق عن غيرو
طبعا كل اللي هيرد هيفرق عن غيرو 
لان وقت ما بنعيش الموقف بتفرق عن اننا نتخيلو او نسمع عنو
وممكن نقول حاجه ووقت الموقف والموضوع  تصدر مننا حاجه تانيه ​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (18 يونيو 2011)

> هنا عايزه اسال
> هل انت ممكن تساامح وتسمع الشخص اللي خانك وتديه فرصه تانيه؟؟
> ام
> ان الامر عندك منتهي و من غير ما تسمع الطرف التاني ولا تديه فرصه انو يتكلم و ...؟؟



كله الا دي


----------



## sparrow (18 يونيو 2011)

بصي هي قدرات هتقدري تسامحي وتغفرلي سامحي
مش هتقدري خلاص


----------



## Critic (18 يونيو 2011)

*خيانة من انهى نوع بالظبط ؟*


----------



## subzer0 (18 يونيو 2011)

انا الصراحة اتخنت كتير من زميلى ومع ذلك بسامحهم بس بشرط انهم يعتزروا ويحاولوا ميكرروش الموقف او الموضوع دا تانى


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *خيانة من انهى نوع بالظبط ؟*




اة انا بردو بسأل نفس السؤال دة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*الاغلب قصدت خيانة المشاعر لان هي اللي بتوجع اوي وبتحصل كتير
يا اما بين حبيبين او زوجين  

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> كله الا دي



*شكرا لردك ورئيك
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> بصي هي قدرات هتقدري تسامحي وتغفرلي سامحي
> مش هتقدري خلاص



*بس صدقيني مش بتتنسي حتى لو سامحتي ساعتها
بس اهو يمكن عشان مش عايزين نخسر الانسان ده
ميرسي لردك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

subzer0 قال:


> انا الصراحة اتخنت كتير من زميلى ومع ذلك بسامحهم بس بشرط انهم يعتزروا ويحاولوا ميكرروش الموقف او الموضوع دا تانى



*بس اي نوع من الخيانه
يمكن مكنش محل ثقه بس او عمل حاجه عكس اللي اتفقتو عليه كده يعني..
بس الخيانه اللي اقصدها صعبه
لانها مش موقف وبيعدي
شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الاغلب قصدت خيانة المشاعر لان هي اللي بتوجع اوي وبتحصل كتير
> يا اما بين حبيبين او زوجين
> 
> *



بصى هى بتوجع اوى اوى اوى

انا يمكن اكون مُتحير زيك فى موضوع مشابه الى حد كبير

بس حاسس ان حُبى أقوى بكتييييير وانه ها يمتص أى أحساس
بالضيق فى سبيل أنى أستعيد حبيبى تانى لانى بحبه بجد وخلى بالك من بجد دى.​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> بصى هى بتوجع اوى اوى اوى
> 
> انا يمكن اكون مُتحير زيك فى موضوع مشابه الى حد كبير
> 
> ...



*تماااام
رئيك مشابه اوي لرئيي
بس  عندي سؤال
هل بتفرق عندك الخيانه بالتفكير عن العمل؟؟
يعني ممكن يكون فكر يعمل او يخونك باي طريقه بس معملش
اكيد لما بقصد يخونك يعني حبيبتك واكيد هنا بقصد بنظره
 اعجاب بس موصلتش تترجم ده لخيانه فعليه*


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2011)

*



الاغلب قصدت خيانة المشاعر لان هي اللي بتوجع اوي وبتحصل كتير
يا اما بين حبيبين او زوجين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**خيانة المشاعر بين حبيبين يعنى اللى بحبه بطل يحبنى و حب حد تانى اوكى مقبولة هزعل شوية و اتجرح و هنسى*
*لكن مش فاهميعنى ايه خيانة المشاعر بين الزوجين ؟*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *تماااام
> رئيك مشابه اوي لرئيي
> بس  عندي سؤال
> هل بتفرق عندك الخيانه بالتفكير عن العمل؟؟
> ...




على فكره اترددت كتير بالرد مش عارف قصدك بالظبط ومش عارف احدد موقفى بردو بس هقولك

امممممم اكيد هتفرق العمل عن التفكير 

على فكره مش عارف اكتب ايه ههههه

فكرت كتير ومرستش على حاجه معينه:08:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *خيانة المشاعر بين حبيبين يعنى اللى بحبه بطل يحبنى و حب حد تانى اوكى مقبولة هزعل شوية و اتجرح و هنسى*
> *لكن مش فاهميعنى ايه خيانة المشاعر بين الزوجين ؟*



*برضو نفس الشيئ
 في العلاقه الزوجيه بيحصل فتور  ومبيبقاش في مشاعر بينهم او حد 
يكتشف انو مش بيحب التاني
 فالزوج  بدل ما يعالج الموضوع 
بيروح يدور حد يديه مشاعر تانيه
بيعيش فتره معينه ومشاعر جديده او يتشد لحد 
دي خيانه بين زوجين
ويمكن تحصل من طرف الزوجه
دلوقتي الخيانه بقت موضه خالص والبركه في النت
مش ضروري يعني يكون فعل
كفايه حد يدورع مشاعر 
دي برضو خيانه يعني
*


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2011)

*



برضو نفس الشيئ
في العلاقه الزوجيه بيحصل فتور ومبيبقاش في مشاعر بينهم او حد 
يكتشف انو مش بيحب التاني
فالزوج بدل ما يعالج الموضوع 
بيروح يدور حد يديه مشاعر تانيه
بيعيش فتره معينه ومشاعر جديده او يتشد لحد 
دي خيانه بين زوجين
ويمكن تحصل من طرف الزوجه
دلوقتي الخيانه بقت موضه خالص والبركه في النت
مش ضروري يعني يكون فعل
كفايه حد يدورع مشاعر 
دي برضو خيانه يعني

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو بين الزوجين مجرد "فتور" فده طبيعى و جايز اكون انا اللى مقصر و هدور على علاج للمشكلة  هعتبره تحدى لازم الاقيله حل*
*لكن لو اكتشفت انها دورت على حد تانى تحبه مش هقدر اعديها و هيحصل شرخ خطير بينى و بينها و هتندم باقى حياتها !*
*بس غالبا مش هيحصل لانى مش هختار حد ممكن يوصل بيه الحال انه يعمل كدة*
*دى جريمة فى نظرى !*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> على فكره اترددت كتير بالرد مش عارف قصدك بالظبط ومش عارف احدد موقفى بردو بس هقولك
> 
> امممممم اكيد هتفرق العمل عن التفكير
> 
> ...



*طيب مفهمتش اوي قصدي 
ولا انت مش عارف تكتب رد
ع العموم زي ما قولت 
تفرق لان الموقف لما بيتعاش غير لما بنتخيلو
ميرسي لردك ومرورك الجميل*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لو بين الزوجين مجرد "فتور" فده طبيعى و جايز اكون انا اللى مقصر و هدور على علاج للمشكلة  هعتبره تحدى لازم الاقيله حل*
> *لكن لو اكتشفت انها دورت على حد تانى تحبه مش هقدر اعديها و هيحصل شرخ خطير بينى و بينها و هتندم باقى حياتها !*
> *بس غالبا مش هيحصل لانى مش هختار حد ممكن يوصل بيه الحال انه يعمل كدة*
> *دى جريمة فى نظرى !*



*ردك صح اوووي
عندك حق 
الخيانه جريمه مهما كانت اسبابها 
ولا مبرر ليها ابداا
شكرا لمرورك الجميل
*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

لو هنتكلم عن خيانة المشاعر
دي بتتوقف علي الاسباب اللي خليته يعمل كده
وعلي حسب الاسباب انا هقدر اسامح ولا لا
انا حصل معايا موقف مشابه لكده من فترة
بس لما اتعاتبنا لقيته انه فهمني غلط افتكر اني مش هوافق عليه لو اتقدملي
وعلشان كده قرر مع نفسه انه يرتبط بواحدة تانية علشان ينساني ويثبتلي ان في غيري هتوافق عليه
بس صدقيني مش كمل شهرين وسابها ورجع صارحني بالحقيقة
انا سامحته علشان هو معذور انه فهمني غلط
مع انه مش سبب اوي لان المفروض كان يواجهني الاول بس هنقول الكبرياء منعه
وكمان سامحته علشان حالته النفسية كانت صعبة اوي بعد التجربة دي
ولاني حبيته اوي وبجد مش هان عليا اشوفه كده واسيبه
علشان كده بقولك بتتوقف علي الاسباب
ما انا ممكن اتغاضي واسامح انه خاني وبعد ما اسامحه يخوني تاني
لازم اتاكد انه استحالة يعملها تاني​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2011)

بكل الظروف اخذ الرب يسوع مثالاً لي

لقد سامح  كل الخطأة  واعطاهم فرصة

والاكثر من هذا سامح الزانية بالوقت الذي ادانها المجتمع كله..

واعطاها الفرصة بقوله لا تعودي اليها ثانية..

اذاً دينياً اعطاً الفرصة لهو عرف في حيتنا المسيحية..

جميل موضوعك اختي 

الرب يبارك مجهودك..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لو هنتكلم عن خيانة المشاعر
> دي بتتوقف علي الاسباب اللي خليته يعمل كده
> وعلي حسب الاسباب انا هقدر اسامح ولا لا
> انا حصل معايا موقف مشابه لكده من فترة
> ...



*كلااامك سليم اوي
وانا ف نظري اللي بيغلط ويعترف يستاهل انو يتسامح
لام صعب  اوي حد يعترف ف الموضوع ده الا لما يكون ضميرو صاحي
نورتي بمشاركتك الجميله  يا بت انتي يا طيبه:new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> بكل الظروف اخذ الرب يسوع مثالاً لي
> 
> لقد سامح  كل الخطأة  واعطاهم فرصة
> 
> ...



*ردك جميل يغلبه التسامح اللذي تعلمناه من يسوع
شكرا كتير لردكك*


----------



## sparrow (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *بس صدقيني مش بتتنسي حتى لو سامحتي ساعتها*
> *بس اهو يمكن عشان مش عايزين نخسر الانسان ده*
> *ميرسي لردك*


 
بصي الاول القرار انك تسامحي لاننا مش عاوزين نخسر الشخص دا او لاسباب تاني ... لو وصلتي للقرار دا
موضوع النسيان بيجي بعدان مع مرور الوقت لان مش في يوم وليله هتنسي الموضوع بياخد وقت ووقت طويل كمان جداا
وبردو بياخد وقت لحد ما ترجعوا طبيعي تاني لان موضوع زي دا بيعمل شرخ كبير وجرح اكبر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> بصي الاول القرار انك تسامحي لاننا مش عاوزين نخسر الشخص دا او لاسباب تاني ... لو وصلتي للقرار دا
> موضوع النسيان بيجي بعدان مع مرور الوقت لان مش في يوم وليله هتنسي الموضوع بياخد وقت ووقت طويل كمان جداا
> وبردو بياخد وقت لحد ما ترجعوا طبيعي تاني لان موضوع زي دا بيعمل شرخ كبير وجرح اكبر



*انتي قولتي جرح
والجرح صعب يتداوى ده غير اني الشخص ده مبيبقاش
 ف نظرك زي ما كان وبتبقى الثقه مهزوزه بينكو
ممكن مع الوقت يثبت العكس بس برضو  لما تفتكري ثقتك تهتز تاني
كل واحد بيتعامل ع حسب موقفو
نورتيني يا قمر بردك ومشاركتك*


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 يونيو 2011)

الخيانه فعلا انواع ودرجات واكيد شرحها يطول 
والمسامحه وارده في بعض الحالات وليس الكل


----------



## sparrow (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انتي قولتي جرح*
> *والجرح صعب يتداوى ده غير اني الشخص ده مبيبقاش*
> *ف نظرك زي ما كان وبتبقى الثقه مهزوزه بينكو*
> *ممكن مع الوقت يثبت العكس بس برضو لما تفتكري ثقتك تهتز تاني*
> ...


 
الموضوع صعب ومعقد
لانه بيبقي صراع ,, صراع بين جرحك ووجعك وصراع بين حبك وانك مش قادرة تنهي العلاقه وتهدمي حب سنين
بيحكم الصراع .. نوع الموقف ومبرراته مع ان الخيانه ملهاش مبرر بس لازم نسمع وجهه النظر  ومبرراتها
.. نوع الشخصيه اذا كان هذا الغلط نزوة عابره وانتي تبقي متاكده انها مش هتحصل تاني ولا 
 هيدخل في قلبك الشك وعدم الثقه
.. مدي القدرة علي ابقاء العلاقه ومدي قدرتي انا علي التسامح 
عوامل كتير بتتحكم في اني هقدر اسامح ولا لاء 
وسوا كان القرار التسامح او لا
سيظل الم الخيانه والجرح ينزف الي مدي بعيد ...................


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> الموضوع صعب ومعقد
> لانه بيبقي صراع ,, صراع بين جرحك ووجعك وصراع بين حبك وانك مش قادرة تنهي العلاقه وتهدمي حب سنين
> بيحكم الصراع .. نوع الموقف ومبرراته مع ان الخيانه ملهاش مبرر بس لازم نسمع وجهه النظر  ومبرراتها
> .. نوع الشخصيه اذا كان هذا الغلط نزوة عابره وانتي تبقي متاكده انها مش هتحصل تاني ولا
> ...



*صح ردك سليم
وزي ما قولتي الموضوع صعب ومعقد لان مش زي اي موضوع ومش سهل
شكرا حبيبتي لردك ومشاركتك الجمله
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الخيانه فعلا انواع ودرجات واكيد شرحها يطول
> والمسامحه وارده في بعض الحالات وليس الكل



*اها
على حسب الانسان المجروح من هذه الخيانه
شكرا لردك اخي
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *كلااامك سليم اوي
> وانا ف نظري اللي بيغلط ويعترف يستاهل انو يتسامح
> لام صعب  اوي حد يعترف ف الموضوع ده الا لما يكون ضميرو صاحي
> نورتي بمشاركتك الجميله  يا بت انتي يا طيبه:new6:*




حلو انه يعترف بغلطه ويندم عليه كمان
بس الاهم انه مش يكررها تاني ابدا ويخليني ابقي واثقة من كده
ازاي بقي انا مش اعرف
دي مشكلته هو بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون طيبة يا بت انا​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 يونيو 2011)

الاول هحاسب نفسي هو خان لية
وبعدين اسمعو ، شاف مني اية

طلع انا غلطان ، فهسامحو واطلب منو يسامحني كمان
طلعت انا مش غلطان ، يبأة ف ستين الف داهية هو واللي يعوزو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2013)

انا بسامح بس مش بنسى


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يوليو 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هل انت ممكن تساامح وتسمع الشخص اللي خانك وتديه فرصه تانيه؟؟
> 
> وفي كمان حاجه
> ان انت اللي ممكن تكتشف الخيانه دي ولوحدك ودي صعبه اووووي
> ...


لا بصراحة للأسف مش بقدر اسامح إلا إذا جه واعتذر واعترف بغلطة فبديله فرصة تانية ووقتها بسامحه من قلبي .. لكن خاني تاني وقل بيا وغلط ..هيبقا بالنسبالي انتهي ووقتها ولا الف اعتذار هيهزني ..


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (29 يوليو 2013)

هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعك الب فيه
فلتفرحي وتبتهجي فيه







معلش اعذريني
لان لم اجد مساحة شاغرة في صفحة رسائل زوارك
فهممت ببعث رسالة خاصة
وضغطت ارسال
قالت لي الادارة لن تتمكني من تلقي اي رسالة  جديدةما لم
تحرري اولا مساحة


----------

